# Fairy-pedias



## Addison (Apr 20, 2013)

I've come across excellent books about fairies which were amazing in reference and incredible with inspiration. 

I highly recommend, Fairypedia (DK publishing) It referred to another book, but at the moment I can't find the title in my teeny writing. I'll post it when I find it.


----------



## CJBlanton (Apr 22, 2013)

I've been partial to Katharine Briggs' An Encyclopedia of Fairies (Pantheon, 1978). It's more academic with hundreds of references but you can find nearly any fairy or bit of fairy folklore in it. It's kind of hard to find now (well, kind of expensive) but it's really comprehensive. It also includes cross-referenced motifs: like which fairy-types are helpful, traditionally.


----------



## Jess A (Apr 22, 2013)

I've got one sitting next to me called 'The Illustrated Encyclopaedia of Fairies' by Anna Franklin. Publisher - Paper Tiger. 

It's quite basic but very interesting for a starter guide and it has some lovely illustrations and includes famous Celtic mythology/people. It deals with fairies across the globe.

The Illustrated Encyclopedia of Fairies: Anna Franklin, Paul Mason, Helen Field: 0854688202405: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Addison (Apr 23, 2013)

There's another tome of fairies. It covers fairies of each element, those of nature, those about house holds and weather. It's called "The Fairy Bible".


----------

